# HashMap, sortiert nach Reihenfolge



## theomega (21. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe leider gerade festgestellt, dass die Objecte die ich zu einer HashMap hinzufüge nicht in dieser Reihenfolge bleiben. Das Handbuch erwähnt das ja explizit, deshalb beschwer ich mich ja garnicht, jedoch such ich nach eine Alternative zur HashMap, wo die Reihenfolge in der die Objekte hinzugefügt wurden erhalten bleibt. Das Ding muß nicht umbedingt mehrere Zugriffe zur gleichen Zeit unterstützen. Wer hat mir einen Tipp? Ich blick durch den ganzen Dschungel der Nachfahren von "Map" nicht durch.

Danke
TO


----------



## Roar (22. Jul 2005)

hmmm *SortedMap* hört sich vom namen doch ganz gut an...


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2005)

SortedMap ist nur eine Interface von dem Map erbt.
LinkedHashMap behält die Reigenfolge.


----------



## Sky (22. Jul 2005)

... oder auch TreeMap.


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... oder auch TreeMap.


die behält aber nicht die EinfügeReihenfolge bei, sondern sortiert nach der totalen Ordnung der Elemente...


----------



## Sky (22. Jul 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sky80 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay... bin mittlerweile aufgewacht... beim nächsten mal lese ich mir den Text von vornerein genauer durch...


----------



## Landei (22. Jul 2005)

Haste Tiger (Java2 5.0), nimmste java.util.LinkedHashMap:

"public class LinkedHashMap<K,V>
extends HashMap<K,V>
implements Map<K,V>

Hash table and linked list implementation of the Map interface, with predictable iteration order. This implementation differs from HashMap in that it maintains a doubly-linked list running through all of its entries. This linked list defines the iteration ordering, which is normally the order in which keys were inserted into the map (insertion-order)."


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2005)

jo, sach ich ja 

Und nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck ensteht LinkedHashMap gibt es seit der 1.4er.


----------

